# Rat catching



## Colin Reynolds (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi,

Local householders are concerned that a lot of rats have been seen in our gardens, in the Marple area, and have been seen in the bushes around the back of a local restaurant. (Stockport Metropolitan Borough) I have heard that ferret scent will deter rats. Is anyone willing to bring a ferret around to hunt or try to frighten off the rats?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Try peppermint oil first.

If you havent got too many, it works a treat. I had a couple of rats over the summer in my garden, whacked an entire bottle of oil down and they soon buggered off.


----------

